# Seafood gumbo



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The new and improved version


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Got all my vegetables and stuff going. They have a 1 hour boil to go. I add a little diced bell pepper to my gumbo, even though the recipe does not call for it. I also add just a little bit of liquid crab boil to mine...a teaspoon or so. I also leave out the file' powder.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Yum!!!!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/pff-cookbook-appetizer-dessert-recipes-674706/





...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I want some!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Ah... starting to look and smell like gumbo. Got the shrimp, sausage and crab in there.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wanna go swimming in that bowl! Looks great! Gumbo is my fav soup by far!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I love me some gumbo served over dirty rice.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Man that looks awesome


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well boys I gotta tell you. ..that was mighty fine ! I wish ya'll were here. I cooked a great big ol bowl of it ,and had plenty to share. Maybe one day we'll have a pff get together and I'll make us another big ol bowl of it. :thumbup: Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It'll be even better tomorrow. Takes a day too get really good. 
Nice job.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

We need a gumbo event where everyone makes their best gumbo! The winner gets to push me to my truck after over eating gumbo! Ha


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> It'll be even better tomorrow. Takes a day too get really good.
> Nice job.


Yes sir ! Gumbo that's good on day one is awesome on day two. Kinda like the fish dip ,it needs a little time for the flavors to mix and mingle then marry up.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Some pretty good recipes here too. Did the Gumbo Du Monde. Came out really good...

http://www.gumbopages.com/food/


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That site looks pretty interesting, thanks Downtime2.


----------



## UH1PLT (Jul 27, 2016)

About the only thing that I liked about Ft Polk, LA was the great gumbo that was available in the local area. Thanks for sharing, I'll give it a try!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Well boys I gotta tell you. ..that was mighty fine ! I wish ya'll were here. I cooked a great big ol bowl of it ,and had plenty to share. Maybe one day we'll have a pff get together and I'll make us another big ol bowl of it. :thumbup: Thanks for the compliments.


 Well heck, I wish I was also! LOL


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Ok now I have try this. Looks awesome


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Dammit man

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Had ta do it.... added some salt pork, andouille, peppers and twice the okras. Browned all of the sausages first, and then toss the shrimp and crab in and turn it off. Plenty of heat to cook the shrimp, and they dont turn to mush Good recipe, just needs some more seasonings!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah the original recipe that I was given "the one at the beginning of the thread" several years ago is pretty good but I tweaked it some. Instead of #1. 3 tsp of salt I use at least 4 tsp. #2. I add at least a teaspoon or so of liquid crab boil. #3 . no file' powder. #4. I add diced bell peppers to mine when I add the onions and celery. #5. I use conecuh link sausage , but not the hot that the recipe calls for. #6. I use 2 cans of the 8 oz.tomato sauce, instead of one. I need to take the time to print up the new and improved version of the recipe and post it for everyone.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Its definately a great starting point. All recipes need to be personalized! I just had a huge bowl for lunch. It was just as good as last night!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Grouper I want to thank you for the recipe. I love gumbo. I made yours last night and it was very good.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks man , I'm glad that you liked it. Did you go with the original recipe that I posted or did you include the tweaks in the recipe that I added later. If you went with the original, try adding the little tweaks on the recipe next time . It'll be much better.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I used the recipe from your first post. My wife don't like gumbo, but she ate this. I only put 1# of each meat and that was plenty. Cost about $20 to make. Doubling the meat would double the cost. Crabmeat is pricey.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha I just noticed the original recipe said sprinkle gumbo file just before serving ! I love gumbo file in gumbo but man that stuffs gotta cook at least 5 min! Ground sassafras root is potent in raw form ! I see now why you skipped the file! I'd rather eat raw horseradish then equal amount of gumbo file non cooked!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

As long as you have okra in your gumbo, you really don't need to add file'. Now if you are one of those people that don't dig some good ol slimy okra , you can add a couple cans of drained snapped green beans in lew of it...and then add the file '.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Made another big ol pot today . I ate till I was about to pop. Lol We took some to my mother in law and sister in law , but still have plenty for tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

man this computer screen taste like crap!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Haha I just noticed the original recipe said sprinkle gumbo file just before serving ! I love gumbo file in gumbo but man that stuffs gotta cook at least 5 min! Ground sassafras root is potent in raw form ! I see now why you skipped the file! I'd rather eat raw horseradish then equal amount of gumbo file non cooked!


Sprinkled just before serving is the way to go. Adds a nice flavor.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Man, that looks good.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

To make real gumbo you need bout 5 lbs a shrimp head on. peel yer shrimp n throw all the shells n heads in a slow cooker n cook overnite thats yer stock strain it n use it next day in yer gumbo.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea, my gumbo isn't "real". I use crawfish and I mix in chicken and andouille. Had a few folks say you aren't supposed to mix them, but you know what? It's MY gumbo. Make yours how ya want.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

First its the Stuffed crabs and now you resurrect this thread with your Sacrilegious Seafood Gumbo 

Man, you're going to drive me broke running to the store for ingredients.
But maybe it'll keep from getting too fat from eating all this.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ChileRelleno said:


> First its the Stuffed crabs and now you resurrect this thread with your Sacrilegious Seafood Gumbo
> 
> Man, you're going to drive me broke running to the store for ingredients.
> But maybe it'll keep from getting too fat from eating all this.


Hahaha! Never thought about calling it the "Sacrilegious Secret Gumbo"! Like speckled, I do make the stock from the crawfish heads. Let them soak along with all the celery ends, onion peels, etc. Makes a mighty fine stock.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The new and improved version 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I usually just head over to Patti's Deli for gumbo, but I bet you could be a rival if you opened shop.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

SHunter said:


> I usually just head over to Patti's Deli for gumbo, but I bet you could be a rival if you opened shop.


He'd make millions with this gumbo recipe on a food truck! Bonafide! Then he'd serve his special extra well done dales steak as the daily special and get shot! Hahahahahah Jk! I'm craving some gumbo right now


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone had tater salad with gumbo? I've some deeep wood coonarse cousins that say you can't have gumbo without tater salad in it? Is this a myth? I'd think the textures and flavors would be off? And I love some tater salad but in gumbo? Not sure


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Never heard of it, and like you it doesn't sound appealing.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Has anyone had tater salad with gumbo? I've some deeep wood coonarse cousins that say you can't have gumbo without tater salad in it? Is this a myth? I'd think the textures and flavors would be off? And I love some tater salad but in gumbo? Not sure


Yeah it's a ******* thing. Guy at works makes it like that. Swears by it b


----------

